# supplies?



## evah1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am new to soap making (m&p) and am wondering where you all buy your supplies? I am looking for nice quality, good value. Free shipping would be even better! Especially want high quality with essential/fragrance oils. I ordered from WSP and was disappointed with their EO's. I really like LUSH scents and some products but they are so darn pricey! 


TIA!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 8, 2010)

There is no such thing as ree shipping, it's just wrapped into the price of yje product which means when you buy larger qtys you are not getting the shipping discount that your supplier is, they are not passing it on to you because their price & shipping are 1 set rate.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Shipping also depends where you live. The closer the vendor, usually the better the shipping. Here is a site that lists vendors by state. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/


----------



## evah1 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, thanks for clarifying shipping. can you recc any sites?


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 8, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Shipping also depends where you live. The closer the vendor, usually the better the shipping. Here is a site that lists vendors by state. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/


Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Shipping also depends where you live. The closer the vendor, usually the better the shipping. Here is a site that lists vendors by state. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/



Dammit.  It's just not fair.  My daughter lives in CA (43), my sisters in TX (27) and OH (23).  Me?  I'm in VA (3).  

I'm thinking once my boys are out of school I'm moving to Texas.  Just for the soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just move to Cali. It's warm here.


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not sure I'm quite the West Hollywood type, but I do like Malibu...

And it's 16 degrees right now.  I don't like the cold.  I don't like being cold.  I don't like driving in the cold.  Until this afternoon I hadn't left my cozy home since Saturday.  I had to go out.  I was out of cream.   Did I mention I don't like cold?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm not sure I'm quite the West Hollywood type, but I do like Malibu...
> 
> And it's 16 degrees right now.  I don't like the cold.  I don't like being cold.  I don't like driving in the cold.  Until this afternoon I hadn't left my cozy home since Saturday.  I had to go out.  I was out of cream.   Did I mention I don't like cold?


I don't know how you do it in such low temps. I wear a sweater when it gets in the 70's. I don't like cold at all.


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 9, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the  wrong part of CA, it's cold and pouring down rain here.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

It's only -20°C (-4°F) here! Some smart alec weather man said that's why they call it fall: the temperatures are falling.... I hope they stop soon....


----------



## Deda (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I would die.  I can barely handle the little bit of freezing cold we get here in Virginia/DC.  I'm originally from Ft Lauderdale.  I never even saw snow until I moved up north as an adult.

My oldest son is in Tempe, AZ right now at ASU.  I think I might have to go live with him until spring.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 9, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!  Move to Texas!  We can hang and go Fiesta huntin'!  We can stop off in Corsicana and visit Tabitha...there's some good shops there!


----------

